# Public Sector - Lower grade staff on lower pay and less holidays do the same work as higher grades



## Southeast (30 Dec 2018)

I am an entry level Public Servant and I do exactly the same work as my colleagues who are on the next pay grade up. They get paid significantly more than I do and receive 5 extra days holiday in the year. 
I am good at my work and have very positive feedback from my line managers. I have trained new entrants to carry out our roles even though they are entering at the increased level of pay. I manage significant projects and I am more experienced in the role than many of my higher paid colleagues. I have tried for promotion but I have been overlooked due to the way the recruitment system is carried out. I have been told by senior managers that the recruitment system is a 'game' and I have to find a way to overcome it. 
Have any other PS employees encountered this type of pay inequality and do you have any tips on how to actually overcome it ? 
Thanks.


----------



## Leper (30 Dec 2018)

In what grade do you work? What grade are the people of which do the same work as you?


----------



## Southeast (30 Dec 2018)

I am a Level 5 Technical grade and my colleagues are Level 4 Technical grade. The work and responsibility is exactly the same.


----------



## Leper (30 Dec 2018)

You need to talk to your trade union.


----------



## cremeegg (31 Dec 2018)

You are wondering why a public service role does not operate in the way a private sector role (usually) operates.


----------



## Palerider (31 Dec 2018)

You are experiencing understandable frustrations, whilst not wishing to be unkind perhaps a plan for you would be to make 2019 the year you escape the public service for the real world where productivity counts.

Alternatively stick it out, frustrating as it seems.


----------



## Southeast (31 Dec 2018)

Palerider.. It is in my mind to do that and I have started the process to see if I could transition. My background is originally in the private sector.


----------



## Southeast (31 Dec 2018)

Cremeegg.. Yes you're right. My background is originally in the private sector !


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Jan 2019)

Playing the game is the same in Public and Private Sectors. As does productivity. It mainly depends on the local management.


----------



## cmalone (1 Jan 2019)

Unsure why you are concerned by your ability and apparent proficiency in undertaking work of a higher grade ? If this is correct - Won’t you be most competent when applying for a future recruitment competition for the higher grade ? 

Be mindful - if you are merely assisting your manager / higher grade staff with their work (which they are managing) then this does not equate to your theory that you are actually doing their higher grade role. In many cases, you are simply being coached/ led by the higher grade who are ultimately responsible for your work... doesn’t equate to you actually doing the higher grade work solo


----------



## AlbacoreA (1 Jan 2019)

They can simply make a qualification the OP doesn't have a requirement to exclude them from consideration. 
While making sure others (those playing the game) have it. 

I'm sure people here have worked with many promoted because of who they know not what they know. 
Once in the role they cannot do the work without extensive help from those they beat in the interview. 

That's how the world works though.


----------



## Leper (2 Jan 2019)

Southeast (the OP) seems to be running the show at work. I could appear disingenuous by branding her the title of Workplace Martyr, but I won't. I have experienced what the OP is experiencing. If she (let's assume she's a she) continues like this her colleagues will give her plenty of rope. She can eventually become the token scapegoat for everything. 

She is fairly new to her job and probably wants to stay and does everything that needs to be done (hand-holding, training, eager-beavering etc). This is the classic Catch-22. The army officer command "Carry-On-Sergeant" comes to mind; if the Sergeant delivers the officer takes the credit and if the order fails the Sergeant gets the blame.

Southeast, you need union assistance and fast. Otherwise, Carry-On-Southeast . . .


----------

